# [Advice] Best current or upcoming rootable/rommable VZ phone?



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

currently on an aging GNEX toro, been watching the upcoming androids, looking to move on to a more current phone. can anybody advise me? i abhor VZ bloatware, and i like customizing. have enjoyed crackflashing my GNEX since i got it. Ability to Root and Rom is critical.

*S4*: great specs, hate the iphone clone button, and it's locked up tight, with no ETA on bootloader unlock for the ME7 update. dev edition looks unlockable, but has bafflingly useless tiny memory. (seriously? 16g not counting how much the OS takes?)

*HTC* one: killer phone, no removable battery (wtf?) no SD card (seriously?)

*MOTO X*: looks like the closest to a GNEX i'm gonna get, but the specs pale compared to the high end phones.

*Nexus 5*? the nexus 4 accidentally never got LTE, and hence never came to VZ. dammit. can't find a release date (aside from ?2013?) or specs anywhere.

*LG G2*: looks great, good specs, all the usual features, but weird rear buttons. i think i'm favoring this one right now.

your advice, please.


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can stand the size the note 2 is a kick a$$ device... Not cutting edge but definitely a strong competitor and only 1/2" bigger than the S4 without the locked down BS!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki mobile app

Plus forgot to add with the note 3 releasing soon the price is sure to drop!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

haven't looked at the notes at all...will check em out! thanks!


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat you are. I'm ready to give up my Gnex for something a little more powerful. Personally, I'm leaning towards the G2 or the Droid Maxx.

I know you said the Moto X (which is a Droid Maxx is basically except a few differences) has sub par specs. And looking at the specs I would agree. But every review I've seen of the Moto X/Droid line has been good. No one has complained about lagginess or slow downs. For mediocre specs, it performs. And now they have root for them. No custom ROMs right now, but it is a step in the right direction.

And I still have my eye on the G2. That thing flies too from the reviews I've seen. And the screen is supposed to be amazing with those super small bezels. I think I can get used to the buttons on the back.

Really I'm just waiting to play with both of them in the store. Hopefully that will help me make up my mind.

Good luck making your decision. I know it is a tough one.


----------

